# Looking for Hippies



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

What is the most progressive, liberal, open-minded, and hippie-like place in Spain?


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Beneficio outside Orgiva, Granada (no alcohol). Almeria has hippie towns too. I have no idea what they are like. Maybe someone will come on with more knowledge. But google them anyway


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Kind of strange question but I guess the answer will have to be a place where you have a fairly high concentration of progressive, informed educated, socialist oriented persons so probably one of the manor cities. Failing that Ibiza was pretty hippy-like in its day and still retains a number of old timers


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> ... fairly high concentration of progressive, informed educated, socialist oriented persons ...


Interesting. Most of the hippies I've ever known have very little interest in anyone except themselves. I'd ssuggest "socialist hippie" is an oxymoron!

Back to the OP, Caños de Meca on the Costa de la Luz is known as a hippie hangout.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Another hippie hangout is a place called El Calabacino, near the small village of Alájar in the mountains of Huelva. It's been in the news lately because of legal questions about the inhabitants' right to be there. Sobre la problemática de la Ecoaldea de El Calabacino - Diario de Huelva


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My house qualifies for at least three of the things listed.
But it's a closed community.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Of the major cities, I would suggest Barcelona is probably one of the, if not the most liberal, open minded, left leaning places in Spain.

Don't know about its hippyishness though.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

TARIFA in Cadiz has more hippies per square mile than I´ve ever seen.....beautiful place as well.


----------

